# Pulling The Trigger



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

As of May 2nd Will be the last day of work for ,me that has lasted over 39 years at the same place. I have mixed emotions about retiring and have plenty to keep me busy. Hunting ,fishing and other stuff like assing onto the house and cleaning up around the garage. It is time to take things easy or slow down. Knapper


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* CONGRATS---------svb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * CONGRATS---------svb*


ditto!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. also, I haven't got that part figured out yet.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats knapper ????????

I'm not really sure what assing onto the house is ???? but I hope you enjoy your retirement.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congrats knapper
> 
> I'm not really sure what assing onto the house is but I hope you enjoy your retirement.


lol. I just assumed he were goana sit on his arse!

good luck with the addition.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Barry ! You deserve it after 39 years.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am having trouble getting used to the idea of not going to work everyday because that is all I have ever done. Plenty to do here though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It takes a bit of time to realize all the new opportunities that you now have. Ease into it, keep getting up when you are used to and gradually change your schedule if you arwe going to.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Don. I have been working a 8 day on and 6 day off for quite a while and I don't have a problem with the schedule of being off and having to work, it will not be with a bunch of other people. I have to get the boat ready this spring and in the water as well as going on a black bear hunt up on one of the major rivers with my wife's cousin. He used to live up here and we have hunted together before in the western part of the state. So there is plenty to do to keep me busy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well Did You Make It ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just got back from the retirtment folks and this is my last day of work.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Barry !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yahoo! It's easy to get fat and lazy. I like to tackle at least one job - big or small - each day. Always something to do. Now's your chance.

Best of luck, friend.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm glad you made it knapper! You know you need to take it easy until you get your first retirement check ???? That seems to be when your chances of kicking the bucket are the highest. ???????? after that your golden...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They had nice retirement party for me and gave be a week long trip to Prince of Wales island for a black bear hunt. I had plans to do that a couple of years ago and it fell through at the last minute. I think that is about the best thing they could have done for me. I am really appercitive of their juisture. Man I really have trouble spelling. Knapper


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Auto correct can be your best friend or your worst enema !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And don’t get under the wife’s skin, remember that she’s not used to having you around all day.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Break out the new-to-you .45-70 on that hunt. Sure would like to see you pop one. Good luck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck knapper! Be safe, take pics and enjoy life a little ????


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

glenway said:


> Break out the new-to-you .45-70 on that hunt. Sure would like to see you pop one. Good luck.


I plan on taking it this spring for black bear because there may be grizzly about too. I have pimped it out a little with rear peep sight and a red dot as primary,it works pretty good too.


----------

